# Iver Johnson on the side of the road



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 18, 2014)

Traveling through Maryland today I saw a bike frame on a dilapidated  roadside 


porch that made me pull a u turn. 
I'll follow up later with serial and more pics, sadly there is a nearly completely rusted through inch or so near a rear dropout but still some nice useable parts and badge. I tracked down the owner at a nearby house who planned to sell it at an upcoming yard sale for $20. 


Message from the field


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2014)

Cool!!! I take it you bought it??? Is the whole frame nickel or chrome? Or is it painted? Looks like a good donor bike at the least!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 19, 2014)

*Back home*

There were fifteen minutes there when I really thought I had to leave this Iver on the porch where I found it. I took the picture above when it seemed I had to give up and move on, it was painful. 
Fortunately he returned my call(s) and I doubled back to meet him. 

It looks like it was completely plated, in nickel or chrome I can't say - any ideas? 
Serial # 519354 stamped on the seat tube

I pulled a couple pictures with my phone but I'm going to clean it a little and get some better ones shortly.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2014)

Great find!!!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe that's early 1930s. Looks like Chrome to me, but I can't be sure from the photos. have any chrome to compare it to? Nickel will have the slightest yellowish hue while Chrome generally has a bit of a blue hue to it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 19, 2014)

*Update-*

Spent a little time with the Iver today - She came apart without too much difficulty. 

Some mismatched stuff but the crankset is complete and will clean up nicely. 
I thought I had a matching wheel & tire set at a glance but turns out... 

Front: Badly flaking unknown hub / steel wheel / single tube pneumatic US Giant Chain Tread tire
Rear: Badly rusted Morrow coaster hub / steel clad wood wheel / single tube pneumatic York tire

The front fender appears to be an original Iver Johnson part (open to suggestions)
The rear fender is drilled for a string skirt guard, has different stays, and is a different bend-pattern than the front fender. Does anyone recognize the rear fender from another 28'' women's bike? 

I also included a picture of the really sad bit of rot- anybody feel up for chopping & creating a splice in such an unfortunate case?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 19, 2014)

*Fork & Crankset*

Fork and crankset will both clean up very well I think - I'm not sure yet what to use to keep the chrome in the best shape but I'll do a little forum scouring and find the answers. 
The stem is in pretty rough shape but at least it came out. 

Last bit- serial # image for anyone collecting them.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 19, 2014)

Bunmah! On the stay rusting out.  Fork & crankset look nice.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2014)

huh.....never seen a steel wheel like that one! Cool plated frame, too bad about the seat stay! Maybe some one here would volunteer to take on repairing it?


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 20, 2014)

*selling parts ?*

if you decide to part this out i would like to make an offer on the parts ? hows a 100.00 for the parts ,head badge and crankset ,bottom,  bracket headset,front fork, thats it,just an offer to consider .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 20, 2014)

*Likely*

I will likely break into selling mode here soon- I have a garage full of bicycles to work through once this weather breaks. 
I'll start a selling thread shortly. 

To that end I was hoping to identify that rear rain-gutter fender....


----------

